
Ryzen 3000 CPUs not hitting rated boost speeds - klingonopera
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-ryzen-3000-not-hitting-advertised-boost-speeds-survey,40291.html
======
jammygit
The article doesn’t mention actual boost speeds or what is typical, but the
graphic suggests that almost all are within 100MHz of the target 4600MHz.

Is that typical of processors? I’m not sure what the consistency standard is

~~~
klingonopera
I have a 2015 Intel i5 6600K, it regularly hits its boost frequency of 3.9
Ghz.

